# Will be joining the Ruger fan club in short order...



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

While out and around I found a deal I couldn't pass up. Browsing the gun cases at my local outdoor store, I found a nickel plated Ruger Security-Six 357 Magnum. The grip had been replaced with a third party rubber grip, but the finish was pristine and the action still felt solid. Holding it is was sealed the deal, it literally became one with my hand it fit so well.

I'll be running out to pick it up tomorrow, pictures will follow.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger Shooters*

AgentV3: Welcome to the Ruger shooter club. That handgun will be a thrill to your greatgrandchildren one day.:smt033
Solid with a Factory service center that cares.
Follow up with pictures and a range report.:smt033


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pictures incoming*

Much better photos further down.

I found out on Ruger's website that my particular Security-Six was probably made in late 1981 or early 1982. The guys at the gun counter seemed surprised to see a Security-Six in nickel plate, I know this was a common early finish option for S&W revolvers, but this is my first Ruger, so I don't know how common the nickel plated finish is for it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fantastic find. You sure that's nickel? I thought they were all stainless or blue steel. I have two Security-Six's in blued steel and one Speed-Six in stainless.:smt023


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I could be mistaken, but all the pictures of stainless Security-Sixes I've seen have a brushed silver look, this one has a mirror finish on it, pretty consistent with nickel plating, unless it was chrome plated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a picture of my 1981 Speed-Six and it is stainless steel. Stainless will be real shinney and nickel will have a yellow tint to it when the light hits it right. I doubt vey much that it is chrome. Usually chrome will start chipping out around the forcing cone. They started making these guns in 1972 and went into full production in 1973. I have seen a ton of them and I have never seen one from the factory that was nickel. That don't mean they didn't make them though. They may have for a special order or something. Take some better pictures when you get it. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some outside shots of it, you can see the finish much better here (edited 4/17)


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*call Ruger*

AgentV3: Sir; why not call Ruger and ask? Good people their to answer your questions and maybe even get a letter of authenticity. i.e. date mfg. special 
When you call; have serial# and any special markings available.
Generally I have the firearm in my hand when I call.
Follow up when you can.

Ruger @603-865-2424


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

AgentV3 said:


> Here's a slightly better shot, hopefully the finish can be seen a little better. There wasn't a yellow tinge to it when I looked, so it's likely not nickel plated then. It definitely has a full mirror finish like it was plated somehow, with the exception of the top strap, which has a brushed silver look.
> It's entirely possible somebody attacked it with a mild abrasive and polished the hell out of it, either way it looks pretty good, the gun counter guys couldn't take their eyes off it.
> 
> 
> ...


Good pictures. I think you will find out it is Stainless. I sure do like the looks of it and it would of come home with me for sure. Shoot it and enjoy it as they are one of the finest revolvers ever made. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I got in touch with Ruger's records department today, and found out that it is a model RDA-34H and shipped in June of 1981. The RDA-34H means it has a heavy barrel and was blued from the factory, which means it's current finish either came from the distributor under a special order after it shipped from Ruger, or was done later on in it's life.

I edited one of my previous posts with the new pictures so the quotes wouldn't break, the sunlight really shows off the finish.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you find anywhere on the gun where the finish is starting to wear off and see what looks like copper under it, you have a nickel finish. Chrome is not often used on guns because it will start to crack from the shock of the rounds going off. Sure looks good.:smt023


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Beautiful! Ive never owned one but I have shot plenty of them. How much did you pay for this?


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I paid about $319 for this one. It was sitting next to a practically unfired GP100 that was roughly the same price, and I probably would have gotten the GP100 had it not been sold literally seconds before, call it fate if you will.

I'll have a range report once my wallet recovers.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The GP-100 is just the new verison of the Security-Six. You got it at a fair price. Now go out and enjoy it. That gun will be around when your grandkids want to go shooting. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Congratulations!*

That's a great looking gun. Please let us know how it shoots. Rugers are pretty solid, and I'll bet it's tight and sturdy. Good Luck!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*update*

AgentV3: Sir, thanks for the DATE update. Ruger is good folks.


----------



## leeburl (Jun 10, 2008)

*Great Find*

Nickle or stainless, it is one beautiful piece. If it shoots well (likely it will) you've found one nice handgun. ENJOY!


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had it out once, and it does fire perfectly, much better than the S&W 581 it replaced. It literally melts into your hand and dosen't pummel you when shooting, the 581 made my hand hurt for days after each session.

I only wish Crimson Trace made laser grips for it, that was the only advantage the 581 had over this one.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

AgentV3 said:


> it literally became one with my hand


No it did not



AgentV3 said:


> It literally melts into your hand


and no it doesnt.

Nice looking gun though


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice looking gun.


----------

